# Parador properties



## Danny6776

INSPECTION TRIPS
hello to anyone looking on going on an inspection trip/
my wife and i have just come back from a 4 day tour with parador
looking in the area of NORTH COSTA BLANKA, unfortunately we could not agree on two properties. But what i would like to say is that you do read some horror stories but take it from me we had a gentleman called (Graham) from parador who was very very professional, there was no hard sell what so ever!!! we meet up with another Graham from Signature properties in Javeia in which both could not do enough to try and find our dream home.
Yes i know they are on commission but these guy's are well worth that 10/15% we may pay so anyone thinking or going on an inspection trip i would highly recommend parador!!!!! and ask for Graham to show you around.

HEFF AND GRHAM
once again thank you for everything and what ever happens in this interim period we will be buying our dream home form you guy's most defiantly!!!!! thank-you for all your hard work over these last for days.

kind regards
Danny and liz


----------



## Stravinsky

Danny6776 said:


> INSPECTION TRIPS
> hello to anyone looking on going on an inspection trip/
> my wife and i have just come back from a 4 day tour with parador
> looking in the area of NORTH COSTA BLANKA, unfortunately we could not agree on two properties. But what i would like to say is that you do read some horror stories but take it from me we had a gentleman called (Graham) from parador who was very very professional, there was no hard sell what so ever!!! we meet up with another Graham from Signature properties in Javeia in which both could not do enough to try and find our dream home.
> Yes i know they are on commission but these guy's are well worth that 10/15% we may pay so anyone thinking or going on an inspection trip i would highly recommend parador!!!!! and ask for Graham to show you around.
> 
> HEFF AND GRHAM
> once again thank you for everything and what ever happens in this interim period we will be buying our dream home form you guy's most defiantly!!!!! thank-you for all your hard work over these last for days.
> 
> kind regards
> Danny and liz



Yes we do read some horror stories Danny ....... Parador Properties in the UK are in administration ...... I dont understand how you are buying a property through them, and quite frankly I'd think again

Mortgage Solutions - Parador Properties goes into administration


----------



## jojo

Danny6776 said:


> INSPECTION TRIPS
> hello to anyone looking on going on an inspection trip/
> my wife and i have just come back from a 4 day tour with parador
> looking in the area of NORTH COSTA BLANKA, unfortunately we could not agree on two properties. But what i would like to say is that you do read some horror stories but take it from me we had a gentleman called (Graham) from parador who was very very professional, there was no hard sell what so ever!!! we meet up with another Graham from Signature properties in Javeia in which both could not do enough to try and find our dream home.
> Yes i know they are on commission but these guy's are well worth that 10/15% we may pay so anyone thinking or going on an inspection trip i would highly recommend parador!!!!! and ask for Graham to show you around.
> 
> HEFF AND GRHAM
> once again thank you for everything and what ever happens in this interim period we will be buying our dream home form you guy's most defiantly!!!!! thank-you for all your hard work over these last for days.
> 
> kind regards
> Danny and liz


10/15% comission?????????? So if you buy a 200,000 euro property from them you'll be happy to pay them 20,000/30,000 euros??? That sounds like a horror story to me!

Jo


----------



## Danny6776

*parador*

Hi thanks for your concern,

do you know the full story about Parador ? yes the U.K department are in adminastration for one reason and another.

were you aware that it was origanally owened by two parner's and now the other one has bought him out and he is shrinking it down so that it is less over heads. this has something to do with the adminstration i am ledd to beleave.


----------



## Danny6776

*parador*

Hi Jo Jo,

we haven't bought throught Parador yet as my wife and i cant agree on the property (nightmare) but i understand you must have to pay something for there expertease as it is a business, i dont know the exzact figure but my wife and i wouldnt know the first thing about buying abroad and weather there is any debt on thew villa etc etc etc we dont know what to do you heare so many different stories


----------



## jojo

Danny6776 said:


> Hi Jo Jo,
> 
> we haven't bought throught Parador yet as my wife and i cant agree on the property (nightmare) but i understand you must have to pay something for there expertease as it is a business, i dont know the exzact figure but my wife and i wouldnt know the first thing about buying abroad and weather there is any debt on thew villa etc etc etc we dont know what to do you heare so many different stories


Danny. we were the same, where? How?, What? etc. etc... We came over several times, a couple of times with companies such as Parador. I've gotta be honest the only way to truly know where you wanna be and what you're gonna need is to rent for a while and see! No expert can tell you that and once you've bought you're stuck if its not quite right. Also once you've decided on a property, most of these agents having nothing more to do with the transaction - its between you and their solicitor (thats my experience). So theres no guarrantee it will all be legal and above board

We've been here for 6 months now in rented and all the things we thought we wanted and must have are just a memory. Your whole perspective changes and you realise things are different when you actually settle here. We will buy here one day,(when house prices here have finished falling) and it will be something totally different to what we thought we wanted when we first started looking.

What you must remember tho is that estate agency out here is in terrible trouble at the moment, so all companies will be all things to you - no they wont appear pushy cos they know that drives people away, but they may well load the price cos they are really struggling. 10% is a huge chunk of money, bearing in mind you also have to pay 10% to buy a property here anyway - can you really afford to give that sort of money away??


Anyway, are you planning to retire out here, work?>>

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

Stravinsky said:


> Yes we do read some horror stories Danny ....... Parador Properties in the UK are in administration ...... I dont understand how you are buying a property through them, and quite frankly I'd think again
> 
> Mortgage Solutions - Parador Properties goes into administration



Careful, one of the other Mods wrapped my fingers the other day for "suggesting" Parador were in trouble!! I was only trying to warn a potential victim. There is another UK big company in Spain who have caused untold misery to expat buyers but I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> Careful, one of the other Mods wrapped my fingers the other day for "suggesting" Parador were in trouble!! I was only trying to warn a potential victim. There is another UK big company in Spain who have caused untold misery to expat buyers but I'll keep my mouth shut.


Stravinski is a mod isnt he?? Is that other company in Spain called V??? E?????


----------



## Pasanada

jojo said:


> Stravinski is a mod isnt he?? Is that other company in Spain called V??? E?????


Hi Jojo,

Stavinsky isn't a Mod as in those lads that liked fighting with rockers (I hope!) but he has Mod next to his name so I take that to mean he's a Moderator.

The other company isn't the one you mentioned. Needless to say, Trading Standards in the UK are involved as well as the Media - I personally know people who's lives have been ruined due to the incompetance of this company. Anyway, I won't mention the company name on here, I hate being banned! Lol


----------



## MichelleAlison

Pasanada said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> Stavinsky isn't a Mod as in those lads that liked fighting with rockers (I hope!) but he has Mod next to his name so I take that to mean he's a Moderator.
> 
> The other company isn't the one you mentioned. Needless to say, Trading Standards in the UK are involved as well as the Media - I personally know people who's lives have been ruined due to the incompetance of this company. Anyway, I won't mention the company name on here, I hate being banned! Lol


I thought forums were about giving advice both positive and negative. What a shame it is if you can't pre-warn people about bad companies. Can you imagine someone losing all their money just because bad information about a company was with held. As you say, you know people whose lives have been ruined, surely we should be preventing this happening to anybody else?

Over to you mods!


----------



## Stravinsky

I dont know who rapped your knuckles for suggesting that Pasanada..... sorry! The fact of the matter is that it is in the public domain as a fact. Parador are in administration Danny 6776. A company doesn't go into administration when it is being bought out by another partner, it goes into administration because it is no longer a viable company. It doesn't have the money to pay its debts, and to continue trading is fraudulent.

No I'm not aware of one partner buying the other out ..... When a company is in administration it is the admistrators that look out for a new buyer and choose a new purchaser on proof of funding and the ability to pay the administrators bills!!! 

Whatever, I would still think twice about buying from a company in such a precarious position, because depending on the debts one of the options the administrator might have is just call it a day and close it down.


----------



## Pasanada

Stravinsky,

I'll PM you now.


----------



## jojo

MichelleAlison said:


> I thought forums were about giving advice both positive and negative. What a shame it is if you can't pre-warn people about bad companies. Can you imagine someone losing all their money just because bad information about a company was with held. As you say, you know people whose lives have been ruined, surely we should be preventing this happening to anybody else?
> 
> Over to you mods!



I'm not a mod, but my understanding of forums is to advise, compare notes and chat. To name companies for either good or bad practices is ok to a point, but in some cases it could be sour grapes, advertising tactics or just plain slander, so care is needed when naming names. 

I think PM anyone who you really feel is in danger of being "duped" is possibly the route you should take unless there is written evidence already circulating that you can use as a reference

Jo

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

I'm in no way connected to the Property world (I work in Defence/Military) so it's not a personal vendetta I have. I am more than happy to name and shame rip off merchants.....and watch this space, I'll be digging out more info.

Why should those who have worked damn hard all their lives have their money stolen from them by people who wouldn't know a hard honest days work if it jumped up and grabbed them by the throat????? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stravinsky

Forums in general tend to shy away from name and shame threads. For instance someone coming on here saying that Jones & Co ripped them off, stole their money. Although it would be good to leave it, its one word against another and they get removed for legal reasons.

Parador however is in the public domain .... there are newspaper articles, and even announcements on their own site. If there weren't such announcements or official news and someone said they had heard a rumour that they were going bust then the post would be removed

Hope that explains.


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> 10/15% comission


My thoughts EXACTLY. If you were to use an International Estate Agent chain (like REMAX) the commission is "only" 5% - though here it TENDS to get reduced. It's NOT a recommendation btw - simply an example.

Have to say though - A good Estate Agent *CAN* help you into the right Property first time round.

When we moved here (to stay) we more or less knew where abouts we wanted to be. (West of Madrid). We bought Foto-Chalets and dug out some names and set off. All Spanish in our area naturally.

Eventually found an agent that "listened". Most just took us to what they had and wanted to shift. One in particular could not understand that GARAGE and PARKING SPACE are not the same. Anyway he listened (and asked some questions), then just said "Right, there are 4 you'll like" and off we set - us driving because he'd just been banned. 

As we started driving to the 4th he just said - "You'll like this one best - I kept it 'till last!" - Was totally right - was not the most expensive, the plot was still a building site (and bought thus), but the house was SPOT ON. 

Commission was 1% shared between seller/buyer (this sharing is common in Spain). 10-15% they saw you coming - Sorry.

The good news with the current property crisis - is that the dodgy "wave riding" agents are the ones going bust in general.


----------



## Mame

Danny, come out and rent for a while. Have a good look round, talk to people and take your time.


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi Danny,

The people who have tried to help you already know what they are talking about

Buying a property abroad can be problematic, but paying 10/15% comission is being reason and for doing what exactly (not a lot). Try renting and don't go paying 2 years rental up front either.

Good luck.


----------



## Pasanada

If you're being charged 10-15% commission, you're being taken for a ride! If you do decide to buy, don't let the agent talk you into using their recommended lawyer, find one yourself or ask others unconnected with your agent for their advice on who is best. 

And for heavens sake, NEVER pay rent up front; it's not the norm in Spain. I've only known this to be the case in the UAE.


----------



## crookesey

Hi Danny, 

IMHO the best agents are less than useless and the bad ones don't bear thinking about. Just compare the Spanish property market with it's UK counterpart, private Se-Vende signs in their thousands whilst in the UK practically everyone uses an agent, it must tell you something.

There are lots of 'For Sale By The Owner' web sites advertising Spanish property. Some are very descriptive, with loads of photo's and even virtual tours. You can talk to the owners over the phone or by email, we have located 5 properties to view during our trip later this month and know exactly where they are located. Many agents are hard pressed to give you decent directions because they haven't even seen the properties advertised in their own windows, and the British ones just don't care.

Surely the normal purchase criteria is, Price, Location, Size, Condition, Property Type, Urban or Rural, Services etc. You need to find somewhere that you like and look around the area, just as you must have done whilst property hunting in the UK. You shouldn't need your hand holding whilst looking for a property, however you do need it holding when buying it. Just drive or walk around and find your favoured area, knock on the door of a property with a private 'Se-Vende' sign, they won't bite, and if they are not in give them a call. My experiences of using 'For Sale By The Owner' web sites has been invaluable, just type into google say, 'Private sales in Javea' and see what is displayed, you will be pleasantly surprised.

Good luck.


----------



## frosty

*Parador Properties ltd are in administration*

I bought with parador properties ltd and I can confirm that they went into administration on the 8th August. Check the admin notice hidden on their website. Be careful about who you buy with as I will now no longer get the gift that parador offered me when I decided to buy which was one of the reasons I bought so I have now lost money!!! People must be made aware of these companies



MichelleAlison said:


> I thought forums were about giving advice both positive and negative. What a shame it is if you can't pre-warn people about bad companies. Can you imagine someone losing all their money just because bad information about a company was with held. As you say, you know people whose lives have been ruined, surely we should be preventing this happening to anybody else?
> 
> Over to you mods!


----------



## Pasanada

frosty said:


> I bought with parador properties ltd and I can confirm that they went into administration on the 8th August. Check the admin notice hidden on their website. Be careful about who you buy with as I will now no longer get the gift that parador offered me when I decided to buy which was one of the reasons I bought so I have now lost money!!! People must be made aware of these companies


This is the exact reason why I warned people on here regarding the position of Parador Properties, Frosty.

How many more people have lost money through blatant lies? I can imagine the figures would be shocking!

I would never post the name of a company to shame on here if I did not have concrete evidence; it was a well known and publicised fact Parador were in Administration and yet my post was removed.

Forums such as this one are an excellent source of information to new/potential expats. It should also be used to warn people of potential pitfalls, life as an expat isn't always rosy and is damn hard work as well as expensive.

Frosty, I'm so sorry you have lost money, unfortunately, you're not the first and sadly, you won't be the last.


----------



## Stravinsky

Pasanada said:


> This is the exact reason why I warned people on here regarding the position of Parador Properties, Frosty.
> 
> How many more people have lost money through blatant lies? I can imagine the figures would be shocking!
> 
> I would never post the name of a company to shame on here if I did not have concrete evidence; it was a well known and publicised fact Parador were in Administration and yet my post was removed.
> 
> Forums such as this one are an excellent source of information to new/potential expats. It should also be used to warn people of potential pitfalls, life as an expat isn't always rosy and is damn hard work as well as expensive.
> 
> Frosty, I'm so sorry you have lost money, unfortunately, you're not the first and sadly, you won't be the last.


There is another big one that is rumoured to be in financial difficulty, but I cant name them as there is no proof other than a newspaper report that said it was having difficulty meeting Government debts here.


----------



## Pasanada

Stravinsky said:


> There is another big one that is rumoured to be in financial difficulty, but I cant name them as there is no proof other than a newspaper report that said it was having difficulty meeting Government debts here.


I've heard of a few, British and Spanish, that are struggling/collapsing but there has been no official notification from those companies so like yourself, I'll be keeping quiet.


----------



## lshilleto

Pasanada said:


> I've heard of a few, British and Spanish, that are struggling/collapsing but there has been no official notification from those companies so like yourself, I'll be keeping quiet.


If you dont mind id like to add me two penneth for what its worth, Danny like you we are looking to move out despite the horror stories about economy, crime etc but i would say its best to rent for a while for several reasons, 1st you might not like it out there once your living there and you will want to come home, 2nd you might end up not liking the area and see somewhere else up the road, next town etc and then its like "hmmph if only we ..... 3rd these agents, constuction companys etc are desperate to make a sale but they are still holding out with prices. i would'nt mind bettin your dream house is going to be considerably cheaper in a year or two, then its like "wey hey money left for a hot tub" just a thought


----------



## frosty

*Claim your lost vouchers*

Great news. I have found a website that says that it can help in claiming the lost vouchers that I cant claim from parador properties. Apparently lots of people are in the same situation as me so you are right in that I am not the first and certainly wont be the last. If anyone has lost out go to paradorclaims website at paradorclaims dot com and hopeully it can help you to. This is nothing to do with parador properties you will be pleased to hear.


----------



## Davidakky

*Friendly Advice*

When buying a property in Spain it is a distinct advantage to obtain even a small mortgage.
There are a number of reason for this:
Your 'independent lawyer' may not be as independent as you think
The bank will protect their interests by completing thorough searches that match and supersede your lawyers
If there is any problem with the licences, permissions and/or certificates then the bank will not provide the mortgage until these are in place legally.
As you can see, many problems on the TV describe 'horror stories' which, if a truly independent lawyer was employed, a little common sense and a bank, would never have happened!
The commission 'charged' by some developers is, as far as I am concerned, extortionate! Agree to buy but state your price bearing in mind the high commission payable. You could save yourself €10,000 or more. This will go a long way to paying your fees, taxes and charges which are generally 10% of the purchase price for a cash purchase!!


----------

